# Need geometry for look 06 565 and 486 xxl



## fah35 (Sep 17, 2004)

I was wondering does anyone know the geometry for a 2006 Look kg565 xxl and 06 kg486
xxl?


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

For the 565, check a geometry chart for 585 Origin or Ultra (NOT the Optimum, it's different in geometry) in XXL. 565 had same geometry as 585.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

The 565 is the same as a 585. TT 587, STA 73, HTL 199, STL 609.

The 486: TT 590, STA 73, HTL 198, STL 648.


----------

